# roof shingles leaking TAR and Asphalt on gutter and ground.



## shambasha (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey you all, 
I am working on painting a house where the roof shingles and felt paper were replaced 3 months ago. I noticed Tar dripping from the gutters (all of them) and when I looked on the top of gutters, there were all covered with molasses like substance that smelled like Asphalt. it is a two story house and you can smell Tar as soon as you get close to the house, about 10 feel.
the owner told me the shingles are GAF Weatherwood. and the felt paper was also GAF, felt buster. 
is this normal? have you all overseen new shingles doing anything like it.?


----------



## ATLCE (Oct 13, 2017)

This phenomenon is called tobbaco juicing.

Im going to take a guess that this is in the southwestern US

Heres a link to a GAF technical bulletin on the subject.
https://www.gaf.com/Warranties_Tech...teep_Slope_Technical_Point_TAB_R_2011_134.pdf


----------

